

How not using Internet Explorer put me out of touch and cost me dearly - dmoney67
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/07/15/how-not-using-internet-explorer-put-me-out-of-touch-and-cost-me-dearly/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4241952>

